# Can I copy IPTC 'headlines' into my iptc 'captions' in some sort of batch process?



## flickerbrown (Jul 20, 2010)

Apparently lightroom (2.7) doesn't include the iptc 'headline' as one of the fields that can output on a printout contact sheet or anything like that... kind of puzzling. Does anyone know if I can copy the headlines of my photos into their (blank) caption fields in a batch process without creating a workflow that opens DNGs as text files and does all sorts of text finding/replacing?


----------



## MountainPaul (Jul 21, 2010)

If you have Photoshop you should be able to do this with a simple script and Bridge.


----------



## flickerbrown (Jul 21, 2010)

example maybe please? not familiar with any kind of scripting IN photoshop at all :hail:
thanks!


----------



## MountainPaul (Jul 21, 2010)

This example is for Photoshop CS3 or better!
Copy and paste the code into ExtendScript Toolkit
This utility can be found in the relevant folder:-
PC: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Utilities
MAC: <hard drive>/Applications/Utilities/Adobe Utilities
Or you can use a text editor and save with an extension of .jsx
Start Bridge 
Edit - Preferences - Startup Scripts 
At the bottom click the "Reveal Button" this will open the folder where the script should be placed. 
Place the file into this folder.
Close and restart Bridge.
Accept the new script.
To use:-
Navigate to the required folder
Select the documents to be processed
Mouse right click menu ( Control-click on a Mac) and select "Copy Headline to Caption"
That's all there is to it 





> #target bridge
> if( BridgeTalk.appName == "bridge" ) {
> headToCap = MenuElement.create("command", "Copy Headline to Caption", "at the end of Thumbnail");
> }
> ...


----------



## r4du (Aug 17, 2010)

MountainPaul said:


> This example is for Photoshop CS3 or better!
> Copy and paste the code into ExtendScript Toolkit
> This utility can be found in the relevant folder:-
> PC: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Utilities
> ...



Hi Paul!
 Can you please give me the reverse script for this as in copy Description to Headline
 I tried to make it work myself but with no succes:hail:


----------



## MountainPaul (Aug 18, 2010)

Here you are ...



> #target bridge
> if( BridgeTalk.appName == "bridge" ) {
> descToHead = MenuElement.create("command", "Description to Headline", "at the end of Thumbnail");
> }
> ...


----------

